# Falling asleep while standing up



## ScallysMam (Mar 31, 2008)

My dog who is nearly 15 has started to fall asleep while standing up. Sometimes he's so deep that he falls over. Is it something I should worry about or is he just getting old?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ScallysMam said:


> My dog who is nearly 15 has started to fall asleep while standing up. Sometimes he's so deep that he falls over. Is it something I should worry about or is he just getting old?


bless his heart it is probably just him getting old if you see him like that can you not gently put him on his side so that he doesnt hurt himself, what is he by the way (breed)


----------



## ScallysMam (Mar 31, 2008)

He's a terrier cross, bit like a large Jack. Couple of people have said it might be some sort of collapse or seizure so I think I'll take him to the vets.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bless him i could do that sometimes when im tired enough , Daisy falls asleep in the shower when i bath her , she has such a look of contentment on her face lol


----------



## nc16dreams (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a 10 month old sheltie, he is falling asleep and it's worrying me. I was just wondering what the vet said about your dog? If I'm just over worrying or if I need to take him to the vets.....


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope he will not fall asleep in wrong places like the stairs...


----------

